# Eric Thomas Technic jumping saddle



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm currently looking into buying a jumping saddle and was wondering - maybe somebody has opinions on Eric Thomas saddles, precisely the Technic model? I like that it has a changeable gullet system and, although I would prefer leather, the synthetic material looks fine enough. Any first hand experience with these saddles? 










This is their description by the manufacturer:



> Polyurethane “Clarino” jumping saddle, with the right grip for riders seeking a steady seat. Helps recovering your seat quickly after landing from a jump. Robust and easy care synthetic material that is not afraid of bad weather and keeps its grip even in the rain! Close contact semi-deep tree made of injected polypropylene, and featuring an interchangeable gullet for a perfect fit to your horse’s shape. Delivered with a medium gullet. Polyurethane padding in seat and front of flaps. Triangle shaped front blocks and removable and resettable rear blocks. P.V.C. girth straps set on buckles and easy to replace.


----------

